# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  notificação de MP

## Filipe Silva

Boas, tenho recebido notificação por e-mail de msg privadas com uma hora de atraso!!!!

Acontece a alguém também?


 :SbSourire2:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Curiosamente acontece-me o mesmo, mas nao apenas com as MPs , tambem com os topicos subscritos.

Creio que devera ser algo relacionado com o servidor, e nao necessariamente com o forum.

Mas acabam por chegar, mais cedo ou mais tarde.

----------


## Ruben Miguel

pois eu hoje acabei de identificar o mesmo problema.

mesmo com as notificações dos tópicos....

----------


## Filipe Silva

Ok, estava a ver que era o meu servidor ou o mail! 


Obrigado´s  :Pracima:

----------


## João Magano

Deve ser porque o gajo que envia os emails ainda não se habitoou a hora de verão  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: .

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Sempre recebi as notificações com grande diferença de tempo, 15 horas depois e mais até. Também se passa o contrário, ou seja, receber passados uns minutos, mas é raro. Nunca liguei a isso e possivelmente será do servidor ou então é o Hall 9000 a pregar partidas mais uma vez... :yb665: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Tambem me esta acontecer o mesmo, hoje por exemplo recebi o mail de uma MP +/- 6 horas depois de ser enviada!!
 :Admirado:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Pois, eu recebo tb com muito atraso mesmos...  :Icon Cry:  


Tenho que ir sempre ao fórum para ver se tenho alguma MP!!!! 


 :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Rui Morais

Ta-me a acontecer exactamente o mesmo há mais ou menos uma semana,dantes era quase instantâneo.

----------

